# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Toolbar REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Numa tentaviva de cada vez estarmos mais proximos, REEFFORUM instalou mais uma ferramenta que espero vir a ser de vosso agrado.

Sem Spyware, semVirus, sem Pop-Ups e sem necessidade de introdução de informações pessoais, temos disponivel para todos os membros uma Toolbar que pode ser instalada no vosso sistema.

Para fazerem o download e instalação cliquem *aqui.*


 
Caso entendam que algum link importante deva constar na nossa Toolbar por favor indiquem-no neste tópico.

Obrigado

----------


## Nelson Pena

muito bom julio...  :Smile: 
o chat e muito facil e rapido  :Smile: 
instalem la isso malta, fica mais rapido  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros


Recordo apenas que a nossa toolbar se encontra pré-definida para fazer as pesquisas no Google.

Foi incorporado nela também além do nosso Chat já vosso conhecido um modo de Chat que permitirá a todos os membros estarem em permanente contacto uns com os outros. Alem disso foi instalado um sistema de noticias *RSS* que permitirá o envio de noticias relevantes a todos os membros de um modo instantâneo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Gostava de ter informações vossas acerca deste novo serviço.
Que estão a achar? Acham que deviamos alterar alguma coisa?

----------


## Gil Miguel

ta porreirissimo  :Smile:  que esquema  :Smile:  ja temos toolbar e tudo mto á frente  :Smile: 

O acesso é rapidissimo assim e tem acesso directo ao chat, galeria e forum, alem da parte das noticias.
Eu nao vejo nada a mudar..

----------


## Julio Macieira

34 dos nossos membros já instalaram a nossa ToolBar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


e TU ?

Cilca  *AQUI*

----------


## Julio Macieira

*40 Membros* têm já a nossa TOOLBAR instalada :Palmas:  

e TU ?

Cilca *AQUI*

----------


## Julio Macieira

*

* 
*Toolbar REEFFORM* 
  

Sem Spyware, sem Virus, sem Pop-Ups e sem necessidade de introdução de informações pessoais, temos disponivel para todos os membros uma Toolbar que pode ser instalada no vosso sistema. 
Faz já o download aqui.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi instalada uma nova funcionalidade na nossa TOOLBAR.

A partir de hoje podemos configurar na nossa TOOLBAR um *NOTIFICADOR DE EMAIL* 

Esta função depois de configurada é automatica e avisa o membro de que tem correspondencia sempre que receber na sua caixa de correio.

São verificados automáticamente contas GMAIL , HOTMAIL e YAHOO

Ainda não instalastes a nossa TOOLBAR ?

De que estás a espera?

*Clica* *AQUI*

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio

Parabens pela Toolbar, alem de ter acesso a tudo o que é reefforum,os avisos do Gmail dao um jeitão!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi adicionada a nossa TOOLBAR o nosso novo serviço de RSS.

REEFFORUM melhora mais uma vez a sua qualidade e meio de aproximação com os seus membros, divulgando a todos "na hora" as ultimas novidades (tópicos ou comentários) que foram lançados no nosso fórum, sem que o membro tenha sequer necessidade de estar ligado no nosso fórum  :KnSourire28:  

A técnologia *RSS* é o mais avançado a nivel mundial em termos de comunicação e apenas grandes sites internacionais ainda a disponibilizam.




Se ainda não instalastes as nossa TOOLBAR não sabes o que estás a perder. Experimenta, se não gostares o software pode ser removido.

Clica *Aqui* para instalares a nossa TOOLBAR.

Agradecia que os mebros que já utilizam a nossa toolbar, que indicassem aos outros membros a mais valida desta nova funcionalidade.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
 :Palmas:  É sempre a evoluir, está muito "fixe" a Toolbar!  :SbOk3:

----------

